# Any ideas?



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I need to find a way to remove dead/loose hair from Mylo to prep him for shows. He is very short haired and has very thin skin so nothing that will hurt him. My normal show prep routine is a quick shower to get the mud off but if I want to be serious in showing him I need to do more than that. I can't shampoo him cos it makes his coat too soft (it is supposed to feel quit harsh) brushes are too much too. An all over coat that will catch the loose hairs and pull them out has been suggested but I was told to leave it on him all the time so surely that will be far too hot. Any ideas?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Have you tried one of those blaster driers that the groomers use that would blow the loose hair out. It may be a bit expensive but if you are serious about showing him it would be worth it.

Alternatively ask the people at the shows what they use.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Emmastace said:


> I need to find a way to remove dead/loose hair from Mylo to prep him for shows. He is very short haired and has very thin skin so nothing that will hurt him. My normal show prep routine is a quick shower to get the mud off but if I want to be serious in showing him I need to do more than that. I can't shampoo him cos it makes his coat too soft (it is supposed to feel quit harsh) brushes are too much too. An all over coat that will catch the loose hairs and pull them out has been suggested but I was told to leave it on him all the time so surely that will be far too hot. Any ideas?


You can get rubber grooming brushes for short haired dogs. Another old trick my Nan used to swear by to remove loose hair and add a polish was the natural chamois soft leather, which is more like suede then leather if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I use a stripping comb on my lot, Tau's got a fairly short coat, although much denser than Milo's, I don't think it would hurt him. It's a metal *blade* with very thin slits in, will try and find a link to one.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Found one with a plastic blade ........


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I use one of these for the whippets:










It works a treat for getting loose hairs out. There's no chance of it hurting them, even with their pathetic coats, and they love being brushed with it.

It's also fabulous for scrubbing shampoo in when they've rolled in something really unsavoury :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Good old finger tip massage  do it on dry coat use finger tips to brush coat up wrong way but massage them too, great for circulation and checking for lumps and bumps if also looses all the hair too, dogs tend to love it too no tools needs


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Fab ideas everyone and I actually like the thought of all of them. Any chance of you saying where you buy these items SL and WSD instead of just teasing me with the pics


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Emmastace said:


> Fab ideas everyone and I actually like the thought of all of them. Any chance of you saying where you buy these items SL and WSD instead of just teasing me with the pics


Fairly sure I just picked mine up at PaH, they (and very similar ones) are pretty easy to come by in pet shops.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

I use a rubber grooming brush on my GSPs. They definitely get the dead hair out and don't hurt, in fact mine love it!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> Fab ideas everyone and I actually like the thought of all of them. Any chance of you saying where you buy these items SL and WSD instead of just teasing me with the pics


That one came up on ebay, I just googled stripping blade for dogs, maybe if you tried plastic stripping blade for dogs, it'd come up as the top search result.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

rubber currycomb, get it from ebay or any tack shop. Just circle it round on the coat


----------

